
Why have personalized news startups failed? - dirtyaura
http://www.quora.com/Why-Did-X-Fail/Why-have-personalized-news-startups-failed/answer/Yaron-Galai
======
amac
A really good case study on this is Greg Linden and his former startup,
Findory. ([http://glinden.blogspot.co.uk/2008/01/brief-history-of-
findo...](http://glinden.blogspot.co.uk/2008/01/brief-history-of-
findory.html))

My personal opinion is that news connects with a core human trait; the need to
discover, search for new things. Customizing news is the opposite of this when
you're presented with the same thing over and over again.

